# Our newest pups: The Gemstone Litter



## Havtahava

For my 8000th post, I wanted to share our big news. We had three beautiful puppies born today. Unfortunately, I have only used one memory stick for my camera for the last four years and I seem to have misplaced it after I used it last Friday. I'll have to go buy a new one (or two!) tomorrow. In the meantime, I'll share the x-ray that was taken on Sunday, and a photo that I took with my cell phone.

Here is the pre-whelping photo:









And, here are the three puppies on their first day in the world:









*Jasper* is the first-born, is male and a gorgeous black parti.
*Agate* is second-born, is female and has all her beautiful markings on her right side. Stinker! (She'll have to be stacked backwards and I have no problem showing her in reverse if she turns out!)
*Onyx* was last, is female and is almost completely black.


----------



## Lina

Oh MY!!!! I absolutely ADORE Jasper!!! Can I have him? Please??? 

Congrats on the beautiful litter... AND the 8,000th post! :whoo:


----------



## Alexa

Congratulations...what a cool 8000th post!!! I love Jasper's markings, very unusual!!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Kimberly!!!

What a way to celebrate your 8,000th post!!! The puppies are just precious and Jasper's markings are to die for. Who are the mommy and the daddy of this good looking litter???


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Congratulations Kimberly. They are all beautiful.*


----------



## Havtahava

These puppies belong to Ch. Sedoso Havtahava Dominant Jeans (aka Hillary) and are sired by Ch. Havtahava's Exquisite Design (aka Piaget). 

I should have put that in the original post!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Awww Kimberly they are cute. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Awhh, Congratulations to Hillary & Piaget (and of course to you, Kimberly)!! Do you have a recent photo of Piaget - first time daddy? This must be exciting - a litter from Piaget!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Beautiful babies! Congratulations.


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations Kimberly! IWAKP!


----------



## trueblue

Another beautiful litter! Congratulations, Kimberly. It must be so rewarding when you put so much time and effort into breeding to be rewarded with such a sweet prize. 

Now, please work out that memory card issue and keep us posted with updates.


----------



## Leeann

Congratulations Kimberly!! I will choose mine once I see their faces ok.

How's Hillary doing? I'm sure everyone is tired.


----------



## LuvCicero

They are so tiny and cute. You are lucky to have 3 new babies in your home. Congrats!!!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- How cool to have a bred by by a bred by


----------



## Missy

Oh how beautiful...no wonder you have not been on as much lately... I've missed you...Oh and I want Jasper too... Since I find it a wonderful name... our Jas was named after the stone as well.


----------



## pjewel

Kimberly,

Congratulations! They're beautiful, but how could they not be with parents like that. I can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## DAJsMom

Beautiful! Jasper does have stunning markings!!


----------



## marb42

Kimberly,

Conragulations! They are sooooo adorable!!!!!!! I should not be looking at pictures of puppies, though. It's going to get me into trouble.
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich

Congratulations Kimberly! The pups are adorable and the pre-whelping x-ray is very cool!


----------



## mintchip

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!*


----------



## karlabythec

Lina said:


> Oh MY!!!! I absolutely ADORE Jasper!!! Can I have him? Please???


I claim Onyx!!!!!

Beautiful litter of puppies! Congrats~arty:


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ That's an awesome 8000th post! eace:

Congratulations on a beautiful litter.


----------



## karlabythec

Oh, and I meant to say...on the x-ray...it brought back memories for me of when I took my german shepherd Maggie in and when she brought me the x-ray, there were 10 puppies! I almost fainted...10 GSD puppies...oh my!


----------



## Maxmom

CONGRATULATIONS ON BEAUTIFUL, HEALTHY PUPPIES AND 8,000 POSTS!!! 

I want to tell you how much I appreciate all of the wonderful posts you have made on this site. I have learned so much from you and I look forward to 8,000 more posts! You've got to stay around while all of these new puppies grow up and create so many reasons to ask questions!

:clap2::cheer2::yo::hail:


----------



## KristinFusco

Congratulations Kimberly on such a gorgeous litter!!!!! You know, Jasper would be the perfect complement to my boys. Then I could have a cream parti, a black with white markings, and a parti colored Hav! That would make for some great family photos! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Piaget is a dad??!! Wow, time flies. Congratulations on a beautiful litter.


----------



## Poornima

Congratulations, Kimberly on healthy, cute puppies!


----------



## havaluv

Oh, they're beautiful! And I should have one of course since I'm in the gemstone biz.  Agate would look great with Ollie, don't you think? Plus, I have another gemstone doggy....Ruby, my chi! Congratulations! IWAP!!!!


----------



## Judy A

congrats, Kimberly...Jasper would be my pick too!


----------



## Beamer

Hi Kimberly!

Congratulations on the new litter! What a stud Piaget is..(no pun intended..)
Time sure flys... just seems like yesterday you had the Piaget litter!

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kimberly, I had no idea that wee ones were on the way! Congrats!! Your Hillary is one of my fave's! Would LOVE to be owned by one of her sweet babies some day! Can't wait to watch them grow and flourish! Now go get that memory stick Mizz 8000!!


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your beautiful litter and your 8000th post!
:baby::clap2::baby::clap2::baby::clap2:


----------



## JeanMarie

Congratulations!

They are beautiful! Can't wait to watch them grow....:whoo:


----------



## ivyagogo

How cool! I've never seen invitro puppy xrays before. I have said for a while that if I get another puppy, he would be called Jasper. Can I have him?


----------



## Havtahava

I _thought_ some of you would enjoy seeing them. 

I held off and didn't get the x-ray done until they were less than two days from being born, and looking at the image I can now tell exactly which pup is which. Jasper is the one up on top with his tail to the right. Agate is on the bottom right with her head towards the right, and Onyx is over to the left curled up a bit. I've never been able to match up x-rays with live puppies before this litter and probably won't be able to do it again, so that was fun.


----------



## RickR

What a beautiful litter. Congratulations.


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
Congratulations on another beautiful litter. What do they weigh? Jasper looks like he is the biggest in the litter. Great markings and it will be so fun to watch them grow. Are you going to do another puppy cam when they are bigger? That was so much fun. Look forward to all the pictures.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Wow! Awesome 8000th post!!

Congratulations on your sweet little gems! Way to go Hillary & Piaget!

I can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Juniper

Congratulations!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## good buddy

Beautiful as always. Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yay! Kimberly!!! Fabulous news! Congrats to you and Mamma Hillary on the fabulous gemstone litter. They are stunning and I can't wait to watch them "grow up" here. I think I might need to take another trip your way for some puppy breath in about eight weeks or so...it will be nice and nasty weather here!  Posh and I have been taking "frigid" walks...oh the commitment we make. Well, she gets me out there and we're both looking pretty funny in our winter wear!


----------



## Diana

Congratulations Kimberly, Mama Hillary and proud Poppa Piaget!
They are gorgeous!!

Oh, and I am not picky. I will be happy with any one of those sweet puppies:biggrin1: 

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> I _thought_ some of you would enjoy seeing them.
> 
> I held off and didn't get the x-ray done until they were less than two days from being born, and looking at the image I can now tell exactly which pup is which. Jasper is the one up on top with his tail to the right. Agate is on the bottom right with her head towards the right, and Onyx is over to the left curled up a bit. I've never been able to match up x-rays with live puppies before this litter and probably won't be able to do it again, so that was fun.


 How can you tell which pup is which? Is your copy in color?


----------



## Lina

Katrina, I assume Kimberly knows because of their size.


----------



## Havtahava

Katrina, the x-ray only shows bones (not skin), so I have to go by size and position. The right of the x-ray is Hillary's pelvis and the left is her head. The first puppy was born feet first and you can see his feet are right near her vaginal opening. The second puppy was born head first (Agate). The third was also born feet first. 

I also have a second x-ray that shows them from the other side and can see the size differences a little better, but it isn't in a format that I can post here (nor is it as defined as this one).

Elaine, I do my weights in grams and they are all very different in weight, but growing quickly already. Not a single one lost weight after whelping, thankfully.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> Katrina, the x-ray only shows bones (not skin), so I have to go by size and position. The left of the x-ray is Hillary's pelvis and the right is her head. The first puppy was born feet first and you can see his feet are right near her vaginal opening. The second puppy was born head first (Agate). The third was also born feet first.
> 
> I also have a second x-ray that shows them from the other side and can see the size differences a little better, but it isn't in a format that I can post here (nor is it as defined as this one).
> 
> Elaine, I do my weights in grams and they are all very different in weight, but growing quickly already. Not a single one lost weight after whelping, thankfully.


* I knew that. :doh: Sorry I don't know what I was thinking.*


----------



## Havtahava

No problem!

By the way, I wrote down Hillary's body position wrong in the post you quoted. I blame it on lack of sleep! Hillary's pelvis is to the RIGHT and her head is to the left. Doh!


----------



## Jane

Kimberly, they are beautiful and you already know my favorite is Jasper! I love those b&w boys!!

How interesting what you said about stacking Agate backwards - is that "allowed"? Can you make the right side their "show side"? Would they still have to walk around the ring in the same direction as the other dogs?


----------



## Havtahava

You can stack them in the other direction, but you still have to take them around the ring in the correct direction. Of course, stacking backwards can work against you too. It all depends on the judge, but yes, you can stack them facing opposite of the other dogs.


----------



## Laurief

Very very cute!!!!


----------



## marjrc

I can just picture Kimberly walking in the opposite direction of everyone else in the ring! lol  I had no idea you were allowed to stack them facing the other direction. I keep learning here and I love it! Like you, Katrina, I was wondering "how on earth can she tell who is who?!" lol 

CONGRATULATIONS Kimberly, Hillary and Piaget!!! :whoo: This is so exciting! What a great 8000th post, Kimberly! Girl, you can yak!!!!!! ound: I've been missing you these past couple of months though. Are you done with traveling every week, month or day?

The Gemstone litter is so sweet. I'm looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------



## EstrellaVila

What a fabulous 8000th post Kimberly!! The puppies all look beautiful. I cant believe Piaget is a daddy now, time really really flies!! 

Very cool you can stack backwards, had no idea.


----------



## Beamer

Kimberly,

Lets see some pictures of the proud parents!! We have not seen Piaget & hilary in ages!!

Ryan


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> You can stack them in the other direction, but you still have to take them around the ring in the correct direction. Of course, stacking backwards can work against you too. It all depends on the judge, but yes, you can stack them facing opposite of the other dogs.


Are you sure? I thought they had to be stacked so their left side showed to the judge just as it does when going around the ring. Plus, I would think it wouldn't please a judge too much.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Kathy said:


> Are you sure? I thought they had to be stacked so their left side showed to the judge just as it does when going around the ring. Plus, I would think it wouldn't please a judge too much.


 You dare to question Kimberly? :boink:


----------



## CacheHavs

Kathy said:


> Are you sure? I thought they had to be stacked so their left side showed to the judge just as it does when going around the ring. Plus, I would think it wouldn't please a judge too much.


Kimberly,
Congrats on your new litter, I am with everyone else, I think it is time to see some new pix of the proud parents.

Kathy,
Yes when you are in the line up you can stack the dog in the reverse direction. I have never seen a rule that states otherwise, and i had finished a clients dog in doing this as the dog had a illusion on his show side that didn't give a correct picture but his off side really set him off so as a result when ever we had the chance we would stack him in the opposite direction.


----------



## Kathy

Heather, I was meaning stacked on the table, not in the line up.


----------



## CacheHavs

Oh I guess I mis understood:redface: sorry
Yes on the table they must be stacked showing their left side


----------



## Kathy

Lilly's mom said:


> You dare to question Kimberly? :boink:


 LOLOLOL, you bet!


----------



## Kathy

CacheHavs said:


> Oh I guess I mis understood:redface: sorry
> Yes on the table they must be stacked showing their left side


 Maybe I am the one that misunderstood, but I thought that is what was being discussed. LOL, hey, I have been inhaling floor sealer all night, so who knows!!!


----------



## Lina

Kathy, I'm not sure but I think Kimberly was talking about stacking on the floor. She even mentions stacking opposite the other dogs, as if they are in a row (on the floor). Of course, I could be wrong... I know almost nothing about dog shows!


----------



## Olliesmom

*IS IT TOO EARLY FOR A FUN TIME BAY AREA GET TOGETHER DATE!!!!!!*ound:ound:ound:

*CONGRATES...YOU LITTLE DEVIL:flame:.. PIAGET...AND HILLARY!!*


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Kathy! I'm talking about on the floor, not on the table. I don't think any judge would take too well to you stacking a dog your own way on the table.


----------



## ama0722

Havtahava said:


> LOL Kathy! I'm talking about on the floor, not on the table. I don't think any judge would take too well to you stacking a dog your own way on the table.


HAHHAA- No, I can tell you, they usually point to you and do a little circle motion with your finger, but then they do grin when you move around to the otherside of the table!!!

I tried it this way myself 

Amanda


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations Hillary, Piaget and Kimberly. I hope you do a puppy cam, that would be awesome. Auntie Izzy sends kisses. :biggrin1:


----------



## EMarie

O I love puppies!!! Congratulations on the pups and your 8000 post!!! I can't wait to see pictures when they are a little bigger!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Kimberly ~ Thanks for sharing the X-Ray. How neat that you can tell who is who. They are gorgeous. I LOVE the markings on Jasper!!! Congrats!! I also didn't know you were "expecting" them.


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, you did NOT! LOL!

Karen, I'm not superstitious, but I don't like to share news about expecting puppies with many people until after they are born healthy. I share with a few people that keep in touch on a personal level (of if they are waiting for a puppy). There were a few people on this forum and around me that knew, but not many.


----------



## SMARTY

Your new babies are beautiful.


----------



## hedygs

So is everyone settling in to the routine Kimberly? How is Hillary? How are you? Tired?


----------



## Havtahava

I think I finally got caught up on my sleep. I have some new photos to post, but have an appointment this morning and then will come home and upload them for this topic.


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, I was traveling almost solid from the time of the National Specialty in August. In September and October, I was not home more than two days at a time between trips. It was a lot of fun, but I'm glad to be home for a while now. I had my last trip of the year last weekend with Jane. That was a blast!

Here are the latest photos of the puppies.









The Gemstones (L-R): Jasper, Agate, and Onyx in birth order









Jasper









Agate









Onyx

And just for fun... Jasper showing his enthusiasm for having his photo taken:


----------



## micki2much

Oh Kim - they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Congrats :whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero

Kimberly, I have that little heating bag and it show how tiny the pups are...three on the bag...wow. You hand also shows us how tiny their little faces are. I've never seen pups so tiny. Congrats...they are all adorable and I do wish I had one...or all. Jasper's little scoop tongue is just so cute.


----------



## havaluv

IWAP!!!!!!! Oh my gosh, they are the cutest!


----------



## Lina

Cute overload!!! LOL. I love Jasper still. He is gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip

They are adorable!!!
Hope you get sometime to relax. 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RickR

Congratulations on the new puppies. They are so cute.


----------



## Sheri

They are cute...so huggable looking. It must be so hard to get anything around the house done! I'd just want to hold them.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese

WOW what a great xray!! The puppies are so cute. Congrats!!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Pictures! :whoo:

Gosh they are so cute and tiny! I think they are all adorable(of course). But if I had to pick-----for now,it'd be a toss up between Jasper and Agate.


----------



## trueblue

Oh my gosh...they are gorgeous. I love little Agate!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- As usual, you've got some gorgeous pups! I couldn't pick a favorite. A huge congratulations to Hillary and Piaget too!:clap2:

P.S. Thank you again for taking such great care of my Maddie while we were on vacation. What a terrific breeder you are!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Congratualtions Kimberly ..
Now we know where you have been - a midwife once again ..
It is hard to believe Piaget is a daddy .. I remember when we were looking at him and he was that size .. 
Hope the mommy is doing fine as well .. 
Thank you for sharing ..


----------



## BeverlyA

Congrats! Beautiful puppies, all 3, can't wait to watch them grow.

Beverly


----------



## lcy_pt

Havtahava said:


> I _thought_ some of you would enjoy seeing them.


Now _that's_ an understatement ound:

Congrats on another beautiful litter!


----------



## DAJsMom

They are so cute! Does Onyx have a little dot of white on the chin? And full pigment! Thanks for the photos!!


----------



## Leeann

They are so adorable, now that I have seem their faces I will take Onyx. Although I love the way Jasper is showing off for the camera already LOL


----------



## Havtahava

DAJsMom said:


> They are so cute! Does Onyx have a little dot of white on the chin? And full pigment! Thanks for the photos!!


 Yes, just the teeniest smidge of white to make up her "she-beard" (thanks to Teri for sharing that new phrase with me yesterday). 

Here is a photo of her underside showing every little bit (and I emphasize "little bit") of white on her. She has three paws with a touch of white, a small dab on her chest and that itty bitty smidge of a she-beard.









Jeanne, I'm always glad to be able to do that!


----------



## karlabythec

I love Onyx!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Awwwwww she's mine, mine, mine.... Anyone else from the east coast want to hitch a ride to CA with me to pick up our puppies?


----------



## Julie

I think Onyx is a cutie! I love the little tiny white on her! How cute!


----------



## DAJsMom

Awww! Indie has just a little more white than that. A slightly bigger "she-beard"pound, a teensy bit of white on all four paws (on her back feet the white is just between the pads and doesn't really show), and a little patch on the tummy. She has a lot more white when she is on her back! Since she arrived at our house I have developed some partiality to the black with white markings girls, in spite of how hard it is to get a decent photo! 

Jasper has awesome markings too though.


----------



## Mraymo

Leeann said:


> Awwwwww she's mine, mine, mine.... Anyone else from the east coast want to hitch a ride to CA with me to pick up our puppies?


I'm up, let's go. :whoo: DH wants a boy pup but I must say I love Onyx. I think she reminds me of someone. :biggrin1: Plus it would be warmer.


----------



## juliav

Oh, such beautiful babies! I will take Jasper and Agate please. :eyebrows:


----------



## Eva

What beautiful pups! I want them all! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I'm game! I think a road trip to CA would be awesome! Plus, we can then come back with puppies!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay so I consider myself a pretty tough "Irish American" redhead...so who's going to fight me for Onyx? Karen? Leeann? Joelle?! 

I really thought I wanted a boy pup next...but I'm so smitten with that Onyx girl...what do you say Kimberly?!


----------



## Havtahava

What a coincidence - Onyx was already lined up to go home with an Irish American redhead!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, coincidence... or is it Amy herself?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina said:


> Kimberly, coincidence... or is it Amy herself?


Wish it were me...but I'll live vicariously. Darn it.


----------



## hedygs

These are such sweet puppies. I'm partial to Jasper myself. I'm up for a road trip that's for sure.


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> What a coincidence - Onyx *was *already lined up to go home with an Irish American redhead!


You said *WAS*......I'm an Irish American and I can call my hairdresser :biggrin1::brick:


----------



## michi715

CONGRATS!


----------



## marjrc

Sally, you are too funny! lol 

It's nice to see you back, Kimberly.  LOVE the latest pics. Jasper looks like a little porker, doesn't he? LOL Quite the size difference, or is it just the camera... ?


----------



## Julie

How funny----I'm an irish american too and well the redhead? Nothing a little box of Nice and Easy can't change! ound:


----------



## Missy

Leeann said:


> Awwwwww she's mine, mine, mine.... Anyone else from the east coast want to hitch a ride to CA with me to pick up our puppies?


When we going Leeann?


----------



## mintchip

Missy and Leeann---The Bay Area Havanese group will be waiting to greet you :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

Havtahava said:


> What a coincidence - Onyx was already lined up to go home with an Irish American redhead!


Would you take an almost red Irish Canadian? :canada:


----------



## Havtahava

You better be able to match the name, address & info of the family on the application! LOL!


----------



## Lina

So the puppies are a week old... any new pictures? :boink:


----------



## Havtahava

Here are face shots on their one week birthday. Agate is growing like a big FAT weed. She is going to pass Jasper up in size if she keeps growing at the rate she is. She's quite the porker. Jasper and Agate are getting a lot more pigment. Onyx is just super adorable and makes me melt when I hold her.


















Jasper









Agate









Onyx


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, I was working on the post just as you were asking.


----------



## Lina

Wow, Onyx already has all her nose pigment in, huh? She's a true black.  I just noticed that she had all her black in when she was born too... is that normal for blacks?

Jasper's face is just squishably cute. I love him!

I really like that he and Agate have those 2 similar black markings on their back, Jasper just has more markings than she does... you can tell they're brother and sister.


----------



## Havtahava

I hadn't realized how similar their markings are (Jasper's & Agate's) until they were lying side by side today.

Yes, Onyx was born with nearly full pigment. She's missing a teeny bit of pigment on one of her feet (the pads), but I think she was completely pigmented otherwise. I couldn't tell you if that is common or not, but it would make sense that it is.

I love Jasper's face too. He was really wiggly today (hence my hand position), but I got his picture eventually. Agate has a FAT face! LOL

All of them have doubled their weight since birth. Hillary is taking great care of them and keeping them close to her often. Today was the first time I saw her climb out of the box and just take a break away from them, but it was very short-lived.


----------



## Lina

Glad to hear the pups and mom are doing so well! Now the real question is: how's the daddy doing? Does Hill let him near the pups? LOL.

I'm glad you were able to get Jasper's face in a picture... it's a face worthy of a picture for sure.


----------



## juliav

Such beautiful, little gems!!!


----------



## lcy_pt

Can you smell the puppy breath?


----------



## ama0722

Very cute, they do look like siblings. Does Piaget have the same markings? Two mini Piaget and one mini Hillary?


----------



## Havtahava

Here is Piaget as a puppy. 








He doesn't have nearly as many markings as Jasper does and the white blaze on Piaget's head is wider.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I'm surprised over how much Piaget silvered, but it does look like Jasper and Agate are a little more "black" than Piaget was as a wee one. Or is that just the picture?


----------



## Cheryl

Fabulous pictures, Kimberly! I would like to offer a belated congratulations on the birth of your 3 gorgeous puppies.


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Cheryl.

Carolina, Piaget held his black really well until he started to silver around his eyes around 4 months (? - I'm estimating based on my memory, which isn't the most reliable option for things like this). Unfortunately, his very young photos were all blown out (too white/too much light). I'm having the opposite problem with this litter, where the photos are too dark and I keep doing a manual lightening through software. I would say that Jasper & Agate are holding their black as much as Piaget did at this point. The only difference is that I knew Piaget would be carrying the Chinchilla (silvering) gene and didn't stand much chance at holding his black. These two have a much better possibility because of Hillary's black dominance in her family.

Then again, Piaget is a tightly linebred dog and Hillary's father is tightly linebred, so it's all a tossup as to who has the truly dominant jeans of the two of them. Hillary herself is an outcross. When you look up the breeding, Piaget's ancestor's genetics are repeated more frequently, but then again HotShot appears on both sides of the pedigree (both Hillary & Piaget) and he has the silvering gene, so that is something to consider too. Sorry you asked? LOL!


----------



## Jane

Hee hee, I loved the new photos of the puppies! Agate does look a bit chubbier than Jasper - I wouldn't have noticed it though if you hadn't pointed it out! Perhaps Onyx looks slimmer because, well, black is slimming! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

They are stunning Kimberly! Thanks for keeping us updated. IWAP in the worst way...but willing to wait, I guess, *deep sigh* until the time is right...ho hum.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, no I'm not sorry I asked! I love knowing stuff like this. Hmm... so I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully all the puppies in the litter will be adopted by future or current forum members so we can follow their progress.


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, not only is black slimming, but Onyx really is a bit smaller than the others. (They were pretty equally spaced, but Agate has my competitive streak it seems, and is not going to let Jasper outweigh her for any longer than she can help.)

Oh Amy! I'll keep you updated as much as you like! I'm good like that. 

Carolina, as it would happen, it does look like two of these pups (Jasper & Agate) will be going to forum families, so hopefully we can watch them grow for quite a while. Obviously, both depend on temperament testing (7 weeks old) and conformation evaluations (8 weeks old), but assuming all is leaning as planned, I will be able to reveal their future homes in 7 more weeks. 

Is it rude to hint that I already know the adoptive name of one of them?


----------



## Lilly's mom

Noit is not rude. Please hint away regarding the pups name and its furfamily?


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I don't think it's rude at all! Hint away.


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly they look adorable, I still love Onyx she is just so sweet looking.

I think I know without a shadow of a doubt who one of these cuties may be going to.


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> Obviously, both depend on temperament testing (7 weeks old) ...


Please keep me in mind if you need help with that!


----------



## mintchip

Jane will you have an announcement for us????
Will Scout and Lincoln???:ear:


----------



## Havtahava

Jane said:


> Please keep me in mind if you need help with that!


I'd love that, Jane. You did a great job last time!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Boy Am I confused !! 
Anyway I love the pictures of these little guys and thanks for sharing .. 
There seems to be hidden forum language and I am out of it .. LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Cosmosmom, sorry - no confusion necessary. There are two puppies in this litter that will be living with forum families (most likely), but nothing is sure until they are another 7 weeks old, so I can't share that information until it is solidified at that age. It's just a lengthy teaser.


----------



## Lina

Havtahava said:


> Cosmosmom, sorry - no confusion necessary. There are two puppies in this litter that will be living with forum families (most likely), but nothing is sure until they are another 7 weeks old, so I can't share that information until it is solidified at that age. It's just a lengthy teaser.


In other words, Kimberly is mean!


----------



## marjrc

*"It's just a lengthy teaser."*

*"In other words, Kimberly is mean!"*

AND a brat!! :suspicious:

But I do enjoy seeing the updated pics, Kimberly. :biggrin1: Thank you for that! They are beautiful!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Sort of like a soap ! Stay Tuned .. 
? Do you have a recent picture of piaget ..??


----------



## Havtahava

That's it - its like a soap, except hopefully sans drama. 
No, I don't have a recent photo of him and it will be a long while before I do. He finally started letting puppies play with him, biting his coat and he is going through a little coat rehab before the camera is allowed pointing his direction again. 

Marj, the only mean part was saying that I am already pretty sure two will go with forum families without saying which ones. I'd hate to announce anything and then have a twist after the temperament or physical evaluations and have something change so it is better this way, ya know? It is easier if it is just between the families and me at this point.


----------



## ama0722

Maybe what Kimberly is saying is she just going to surprise two people on the forum with a puppy! Could you imagine.. .she could wear a little stork costume and someone could video tape her knocking on our doors with a puppy!!! Maybe I better make sure she has my address


----------



## Cosmosmom

Everyone loves a puppy !!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, I just donated my stork costume after wearing it for the last time last month. Hey, speaking of addresses, I still have you listed in Ohio. What's up with that?


----------



## Jane

mintchip said:


> Jane will you have an announcement for us????
> Will Scout and Lincoln???:ear:


No, no, not anytime soon! Sadly though!

Where is my little red girl?


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly, I will still accept the puppy without the costume, don't worry  No Ohio! Come down and you can have some fried okra and sweet tea when you deliver Dasher's new chew toy!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Okra, maybe. Sweet tea, ick!

Jane, I keep looking for her too!


----------



## Havtahava

While snuggling with Jasper this evening, he just got so comfortable that I had to take this adorable photo of him.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Sweet Dreams Jasper!


----------



## Lina

Awwww! That is SO sweet. I want to snuggle with puppies!!!


----------



## Sheri

He's precious. How lucky you were to be snuggling with him!

Sheri


----------



## Lilly's mom

*I am jealous. I want to snuggle too.*


----------



## Leeann

:boink: Kimberly I have missed quite a few days on the forum and I just came looking for 2 week old hoto: and they seem to be missing.


----------



## mellowbo

Jasper is so beautiful and looks so comfy! IWAP
Carole


----------



## Havtahava

I had a full post up here, but my screen froze up and I lost it all. Let's try this again.

First of all, Leeann, put your stick away! :suspicious: I thought YOU were coming over to take photos this week. You're the one who's late! 

This is how I found the pups on their 2-week birthday. I thought it was a perfect representation of the three of them, and they are positioned in birth order, too!

*Content, fat puppies*








Jasper, Agate, and Onyx

*Jasper*








_"Oh, do your ears hang low"_

Agate








Her eyes opened first, and have already turned into a deep, rich brown

*Onyx*








Her eyes just opened, so they are still very blue

I had a better photo of each of the girls, but Flickr is being tempermental today and is not allowing me to upload them. I'll have to try again later.


----------



## mintchip

Kimberly I love them all!


----------



## Mraymo

So cute. It's so funny how they're lying. Look at those big bellies.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

No No Kimberly, I am coming for the 3 wk old pictures. I plan on arriving on Wed. take pictures, breath lots of puppy breath, get a few chocolate kisses then head over to the show for the weekend to meet up and cheer on our forum members. What a nice dream that is, I would soooo love to just get away from things right now.

Now for the real issue, why cant I see the pictures???


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh I seriously gasped when I looked at that Onyx's face!!! Yes I know I'm biding my time for a little boy someday...but be still my beating heart I want to come steal that gorgeous girl. My first dog (well the first one I truly considered my own-but I was only 9!) was a female "Heinz 57" puppy who looked like a black golden retriever and who was the kindest most soulful girl.


----------



## Lina

I am still in love with Jasper... look at those EARS!!! Oh my goodness. And I love the shot of him exposing himself, LOL. That's Kubrick's favorite position too. 

Agate and Onyx are really cute too! I love their faces... but Jasper has just stolen my heart.


----------



## Havtahava

Sounds like a plan to me, Leeann! Dare I tell you that there are no shows this weekend? Sigh.

You may have sporadic trouble viewing the photos because I linked them directly from my Flickr account and it does seem to be having trouble today. Refresh the page on occasion and you should be able to see them.


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, if I recall correctly, you _always_ latch on to one puppy in a litter and go ga-ga over them! LOL Jasper sends you puppy kisses and appreciates the attention.


----------



## mintchip

I think Kubrick needs a brother or sister! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, while Carolina is one of the most wonderful people, I think you better rule out one of these puppies for her. My puppies stay in the area! Well, except for Christy's two - they got to go two hours away.


----------



## mintchip

See Carolina another great reason to move back here!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva

My oh my I'm lovin' the puppy breath. :biggrin1: 
I agree, Jasper's adorable and his belly is just the cutest!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, how can you be so mean to me by saying I can't have one of your beautiful puppies? Christy is two hours away from you... what's an extra four? By plane of course... haha!

Sally, LOL, too bad DH needs to live in NY! Although, that's a tempting thought... a puppy or a husband... :suspicious:


----------



## hedygs

Belly rubs from Auntie Hedy. I need to visit Kimberly to get the full affect of all that puppy cuteness.


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, some days that decision may prove to be very easy! LOL

Hedy, you've got it. I just made up the guest room today. Granted, you'll have to wait until tomorrow though. I have company tonight.


----------



## mintchip

I'm ready to come with my big camera and case!


----------



## Jane

Oh! What an adorable set of puppy photos! I just love that one of Jasper, belly up! What a tummy! Wow!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh, I love the fat bellies! That's a beautiful close-up shot of Agate!


----------



## Olliesmom

IWAP......

Oh My! so cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my, those adorable, fat, pink bellies are too much! You just have to kiss them for me. Hillary and Piaget have some gorgeous puppies!


----------



## juliav

Awww, those fat bellies are just adorable. I think I'll take Onyx, as I am partial to smaller pups in the litter and no one seems to want her. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

I love puppy belly! So cute and look at how they go in birth order  Awwww puppy breath!


----------



## Mraymo

Oh no you don't Julia. I want her, I asked way back at the beginning of this thread.ound: I am partial to black beauties.


----------



## Julie

Such cute new photos! I think I love them all! :biggrin1:

Kimberly-do you really not place a puppy outside of your area?


----------



## Maxmom

I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love! I want Agate!


----------



## Missy

Since I already have a Jasper...and I am pretty smitten with that face shot of aggie...I think I will take her Kimberly...OK? will you take an Emmy for a puppy? 

So, so stinkin cute. all three of them are truly "Gems."


----------



## Cosmosmom

Golly gee it must be so... hard to let those little adorable puppies go .. I would just have a house full ; it is amazing those little eyes are open so soon ..
The boys say Lucky you Kimberly ..


----------



## Lilly's mom

Julie said:


> Such cute new photos! I think I love them all! :biggrin1:
> 
> Kimberly-do you really not place a puppy outside of your area?


 Why not?


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly wrote: *"Marj, the only mean part was saying that I am already pretty sure two will go with forum families without saying which ones. I'd hate to announce anything and then have a twist after the temperament or physical evaluations and have something change so it is better this way, ya know? It is easier if it is just between the families and me at this point."*

I was just kidding! lol I totally understand you not mentioning a thing about who may or may not have your pup(s). That's what makes you a pro, Kimberly. Something I completely admire. 

Those latest pics are great! The 3 look content, fat and a joy. Is it possible Agate might have the ticking gene? I love her black patches!

So what if Piaget is having a bad hair day/week/month? I know I'd love to see a pic of that lovely boy of yours. Anytime. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Lilly's mom said:


> Why not?


Because I want to keep a very close eye on how my dogs are turning out. If they all move away, then how will I be able to evaluate the end result of what I'm producing? I would consider letting one of my puppies leave the area now and then if they had a breeder in the area that I know & respect that would be willing to evaluate the dog for me as it grew or if the family was in the area once in a great while so I could check out the dog in person.

Missy, that cracked me up! My daughter says that she will trade you a puppy for your Emmy. She thought that was a brilliant idea. LOL!

Marj, maybe! He's in oil right now, so no cameras get near him. He is starting to look decent again, so I'm babying his coat. He just needs to quit wrestling with Mousse, who keeps biting the top of his head when he can. Grrr.


----------



## Julie

well that stinks Kimberly-----guess I'll never have a havtahava puppy! You are punishing us people who live in the sticks!  :hurt:


----------



## Havtahava

No, you'd just have to promise to come see me once in a while... or let me come see you! LOL


----------



## Julie

Okay then----I'll take Mousse and Paiget and my girl Tinky and Agate and Jasper and Onyx...:becky:


----------



## Havtahava

Well, geez. We might as well just move in together then! Ha ha!


----------



## Julie

:spy: You know,I've been thinking---(that's always troubleound but if 2 pups might go to forum members---hmm......:spy: One of your puppy applicates has red hair.....hmmm......okay-----Debbie or Amy? Both? 
:spy::tape::spy::tape:

Okay---where are all the red heads?


----------



## Lina

Julie, me me! I'm a red he... oh wait no I'm not... boo!


----------



## Leeann

My partially red headed boy would love a little sister, yup he told me so last night.


----------



## Julie

:bolt:Lina and Leeann---are you racing to the hair dye aisle?:bolt:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## marjrc

*"Because I want to keep a very close eye on how my dogs are turning out. If they all move away, then how will I be able to evaluate the end result of what I'm producing? I would consider letting one of my puppies leave the area now and then if they had a breeder in the area that I know & respect that would be willing to evaluate the dog for me as it grew or if the family was in the area once in a great while so I could check out the dog in person."*

I got into quite the pickle (not here) when I pointed out that THIS is what I think a good breeder is all about. One that WANTS to know what is going on with all the pups, not just the show dogs. I agree. How can you know the result of your litters unless you keep tabs with every one of them, be it in person or other ways?

You gals are a hoot!!!!! ound:


----------



## Julie

:boink: Oh come on Marj----you'll be racing to the hair dye section too,won't cha?:bolt:


----------



## Lina

Julie, I actually have been a red head (very dark red) a couple of times... I could easily go back to that... hmmm


----------



## Havtahava

Exactly Marj. I don't produce puppies just for the sake of creating them for people who want a Havanese.

Julie, you're thinking too hard. The redhead isn't on the forum (to my knowledge) and she's probably not getting Onyx now anyway.


----------



## Lina

Well, if the red head was getting Onyx, I don't have to change my hair color... I want JASPER!!!


----------



## Julie

Ah SHUCKS! Wrong again! :becky:


----------



## Julie

Well,I'm just saying----I think it's time Maddie had a playmate,and Salsa and Kubrick and Quincy(oops-did I throw Quincy in there?) ound:


----------



## Leeann

This actually works out perfect, Lina wants Jasper and I want Agate we live close enough to each other we could get together every month to evaluate each others puppies for Kimberly :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Leeann, LOL, I like how your mind works!


----------



## Mraymo

I could take Onyx then Kimberly could come out here once in awhile and see all the pups. Perfect plan.


----------



## Missy

oh no Leeann, I want Aggie too! Ok, we can share her!


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> No, you'd just have to promise to come see me once in a while... or let me come see you! LOL


....a glimmer of hope for those of us living in Yahoopitsville. DH needs to retire on the west coast so I can come and visit....often!


----------



## Lina

The puppies are 3 weeks today... I demand pictures!


----------



## Leeann

I was going to wait till tomorrow to start :boink: Kimberly but now is as good as time as any. Hitch up that camera to the computer Kimberly and start downloading :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

They will be up this evening at the latest. I need to run out to visit a relative for a bit.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Some pictures would be nice >>>


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Cosmosmom! Are you joining The Dark Side with Leeann & Carolina, Queen Photo Nags??!!!


----------



## Lina

haha! I think there are more people than just Leean and I in that group!


----------



## Havtahava

Well, you're the only two I could blame today. ha ha!

I'm uploading the photos right now. Your buddy, Jasper, was quite the dud tonight though. I made the photo pad a little too warm and he just kept wanting to snuggle up instead of posing. I'll update new photos in a couple of days because these guys are getting so active now. They wrestle, bite, swat and tumble whenever they are awake. I heard a strange noise so I went to the box and found Agate with her chin up and howling already. What's up with that?! I couldn't help but burst out in laughter and she stopped immediately. I think it is a bit too early to demand attention, but... LOL!!


----------



## hedygs

LOL! I was going to send you an email Kimberly requesting pics but darn my computer fried itself this morning and who knows when it will work again...(I'm so lost without email).

Anyway, glad to see others requesting the pics. Umm, and by my figurings, it is evening there already, so.....


----------



## Havtahava

Here they are. 3 weeks old today.


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Hedy! Taa Daaaaaah! I was actually surprised not to see an email from you today. I'm sorry it is for that reason. That bites.

(Carolina & Leeann, Hedy is a _much_ bigger Queen Photo Nag than either of you can ever hope to be, and I saw that with true affection. Ha ha!)


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> LOL Hedy! Taa Daaaaaah! I was actually surprised not to see an email from you today. I'm sorry it is for that reason. That bites.
> 
> (Carolina & Leeann, Hedy is a _much_ bigger Queen Photo Nag than either of you can ever hope to be, and I saw that with true affection. Ha ha!)


And I take it is a the true compliment that it is. eace:

Thanks for the pics Kimberly. They almost fill my need for Havtahava puppies but some body shots are needed as well. Pretty please....


----------



## Havtahava

My computer isn't fried, but it is acting like it is going to give up the ghost on me soon. I have a couple of body shots from tonight, but the photos need editing (lighting & cropping). I'll try to add them tomorrow for you, Hedy.


----------



## Jane

Oooooooooo! So cute! I like how you have them next to Mr. Elephant! I think I like Jasper's face the best - look at that sweet muzzle!


----------



## Havtahava

And if you can't tell how small these guys really are, that's a Pipsqueak toy.


----------



## Cosmosmom

See - now we are happy !!


----------



## Lina

Oh my goodness!!!! Puppy fix! They are just GORGEOUS. Really. And Jasper with his one eye peeking out from behind that elephant just makes my heart melt.

Onyx is still much smaller than her siblings, no? She looks tiny in comparison, LOL.


----------



## Amy R.

They are all so sweet and tiny, but their little personalities are starting to peek through. Is there nothing cuter than a puppy??!


----------



## Leeann

I love logging on first thing in the morning and seeing puppy pictures, they keep me smileing all day. Thanks Kimberly. Agate is still my favorite right now.


----------



## trueblue

I heart Onyx.


----------



## mintchip

They are ADORABLE!


----------



## Missy

I am drawn right into Agate's eyes...she looks like she might be a spitfire...Emmy is still in the offing Kimberly...LOL


----------



## hedygs

Lina said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! Puppy fix! They are just GORGEOUS. Really. And Jasper with his one eye peeking out from behind that elephant just makes my heart melt.
> 
> Onyx is still much smaller than her siblings, no? She looks tiny in comparison, LOL.


Oh my gosh Lina! Agate was my girl until I saw that picture of Jasper peeking out from behind that squeaky toy. He just stole my heart.


----------



## KristinFusco

Fantastic pictures Kimberly! They're gorgeous puppies for sure! :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

Is that a hint of white on Onyx's paw?? I just can't stop smiling...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kimberly they are just getting more and more beautiful. Lovely gems they be.


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I'm just catching up slowly and my oh my what a thread! 
Sorry Lina, but I live closer to Kimberly and therefore my chances are much better than yours. You will definitely NOT be getting MY Jasper. But hey, since you took such great care of Pablo, you will always be welcome to visit us in good old NC! Deal?


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Hmmmm..... Today I think I'd like a little helping of Jasper Sundae with whipped cream on top!!!


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

They are just precious, love Onyx's little face, too cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh more pictures! Yay!!!:cheer2::clap2: They are all absolutely adorable, Kimberly. Give then all belly rubs from me.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Kimberly,

I find myself looking for your little gems when I need a break. Thanks for posting photos. They are all lovely. How much did they weigh at birth?

Karen


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, they ARE gems! Love their little, shiny faces. Thank you for indulging us with pictures. We can never get enough of 'em!


----------



## hedygs

Kimberly more pics please!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

They growing into beautiful little things!!! I still love Jasper - he has beautiful markings!


----------



## Havtahava

Karen, Carolina, Debby & Hedy, here is your boy snuggling up with his sisters but peeking at the camera.









"Is this the same face, Mom?"


----------



## mintchip

Is he keeping watch for Santa????


----------



## Missy

oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh my!!!! I can't stand it Kimberly!!! that has got to be the cutest huddle of pups I have ever seen.


----------



## maryam187

> Karen, Carolina, Debby & Hedy, here is your boy snuggling up with his sisters but peeking at the camera.


Ahem, Kimberly, where is MY name? Or are you trying to distract people from the fact that Jasper will be coming home to ME?! They're all adorable,


----------



## ama0722

Maybe he should be my boy- I do have two red heads with all this rain we have had! Adorable


----------



## Missy

don't forget Aggie is mine!!!


----------



## Havtahava

I think you might be on to something, Sally! LOL

Isn't it, Missy? My husband found them piling up like that and called me to come look.

Uh oh - looks like I'm in trouble with Maryam - trying to be discreet isn't paying off...


----------



## hedygs

OMG Kimberly! What A"zeiseh punim.


----------



## Havtahava

By the way, just so you guys know, I have the hardest time remembering to call him Jasper on the forum. We call him by another name here and after he completes his temperament testing, you'll all understand why I can't use it here. How is that for a teaser?


----------



## Havtahava

I agree Hedy! (Although I had to go look up an online Yiddish dictionary to be sure!  )


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> By the way, just so you guys know, I have the hardest time remembering to call him Jasper on the forum. We call him by another name here and after he completes his temperament testing, you'll all understand why I can't use it here. How is that for a teaser?


:croc:

That is the cutest puppy pile I have ever seen. We need more pictures of our east coast girl Aggie please.


----------



## Lina

Oh my goodness!! Look at those little eyes peeking out!!! I want Jasper now. You might as well send him to me today, Kimberly. 

Also, I have to say it's not very nice that you are teasing us with a new name 3 WEEKS before we can find out what it is!


----------



## Maxmom

What an adorable puppy pile!


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> By the way, just so you guys know, I have the hardest time remembering to call him Jasper on the forum. We call him by another name here and after he completes his temperament testing, you'll all understand why I can't use it here. How is that for a teaser?


Oh Jeesh Kimberly!!! you are a very nice mean lady! tee hee. I hate teases!!!


----------



## mintchip

:croc:New name----- Sally's new one :croc:


----------



## Havtahava

Missy & Leeann, they will have another birthday tomorrow, so you'll have to hold out one more day to see her on her own. (Funny you both called her Aggie as I keep calling her Agatha by mistake.)

Carolina, that's just the way the ball bounces. You guys all like to be teased too much for me to resist not saying something.  LOL!

Missy - here's the warning: Don't look at this topic anymore if you don't want a tease. 

Ohhhhhhhhh, Sally might be on to something...


----------



## maryam187

Havtahava said:


> By the way, just so you guys know, I have the hardest time remembering to call him Jasper on the forum. We call him by another name here and after he completes his temperament testing, you'll all understand why I can't use it here. How is that for a teaser?


Now Kimberly, don't you think you are making it a little *too* obvious that I already chose a new name for him? Sheesh...


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Missy - here's the warning: Don't look at this topic anymore if you don't want a tease.  ...


Oh yeah! that'll happen. :kevnot sure what this means just always wanted to use it)


----------



## Havtahava

Maryam, I wasn't going to post that we are calling him Sancho D.O.G. 

LOL Missy! I don't know what it means either, but it always cracks me up when I see it.


----------



## maryam187

LOL


----------



## hedygs

Kimberly I'm going to haunt you to find out the details sooner. I will be away for over two weeks and absolutely NO computer access. Sheesh! I may just phone you though.


----------



## Mraymo

I see my Onyx on top of the pile. She's my girl. Love the pile of pups.


----------



## Jane

Haha, I am wondering what Jasper's "real" name is! 

Oh, they are growing so fast - they are plumping out and getting bigger and more Havanes-y looking! Adorable! I love how shiny they look!


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Missy & Leeann, they will have another birthday tomorrow, so you'll have to hold out one more day to see her on her own. (Funny you both called her Aggie as I keep calling her Agatha by mistake.)


It's tomorrow :bounce:We should be getting some new pictures today yipeee.


----------



## Poornima

Havtahava said:


> Karen, Carolina, Debby & Hedy, here is your boy snuggling up with his sisters but peeking at the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is this the same face, Mom?"


The pictures made my day. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Havtahava

I have photos of all of them, but I ran out of memory on my computer in the middle of editing. Since Jasper is the first-born, only his photos are ready tonight. (After I can clear some things off my disk and work on editing in the morning, I'll post his last image and the images of the girls.)

Here is Jasper at 4 weeks old, from the front and each side:


----------



## Lina

Oh my isn't he ADORABLE??? I think he was stepping towards the camera in the first picture because he wants to come and live with me!


----------



## Sheri

He's grown so much in just 4 weeks! I love seeing these pictures of the babies!!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy

pitter pat pitter pat...am I hearing the sound of 4 little feet or is that my heart?


----------



## Sheri

Missy
I love your signature photo of Cash, (I think it is?) Everytime I see it I think I need to tell you--so, off topic, it's a wonderful picture! I enjoy looking at it.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Kathy

Ahhhh, now that is darling. I love sleeping, cuddled puppies. Kathy


----------



## maryam187

Lina said:


> Oh my isn't he ADORABLE??? I think he was stepping towards the camera in the first picture because he wants to come and live with me!


I think so too Lina, but just until I come and take him home and thank you in person for flying across country to pick my Sancho D.O.G. up!


----------



## trueblue

OK...I give up trying to figure out what's going on behind the scenes here. I just want to see more pics of these pups...they are soooo cute. And gosh, it's been 4 weeks ALREADY??


----------



## Diana

Ok, that first picture of Jasper walking towards the camera has to be one of the cutest things I have *ever* seen! :biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom

I agree with Kim. Just post more pictures! They are so cute!


----------



## juliav

Oh Kimberly,

Jasper is such a handsome boy and his markings are awesome!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Here are two more of Jasper:


----------



## Havtahava

Here is Agate at 4 weeks old, including each side, just for Hedy.


----------



## Havtahava

And here is Onyx, showing off all her gorgeous black hair.


----------



## Missy

you know when I was first looking at Havs I was sure I would end up with a Parti like Jasper or Agate... Well I have a Jasper...:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R.

What little angels, cannot believe those little faces and the blue blue eyes. . .


----------



## hedygs

Thank you so much Kimberly.

They couldn't be more sweet but Jasper is still my guy.


----------



## ama0722

They are growing up so beautifully


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly they are so adorable, I keep staring at little Aggie I just love her. I think you should just send her for me and Missy to share, we are both surrounded by boys and need a little girl in our lives.


----------



## Lina

Alright, I know I've said this like a million times but that Jasper is just too freaking ADORABLE! Just look at him posing like a pro! You know he belongs in my house where his picture will be taken 10x (or 100x) a day, no? 

Though I do have to say, I can't believe how cute that little Onyx is... she looks tiny compared to her brother and sister! And Agate is just a sweetheart, peeking at the camera in that last picture. You're really lucky, Kimberly, to have such a great litter... or is that un-lucky because you can't keep them all?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh darn it Kimberly that Onyx girl is stealing my heart! The pain, the pain, the pain....love hurts!!!

I just came across this photo of me and Posh meeting your girl Jubilee...you have some pretty swell girls living with you.


----------



## trueblue

I love em all! They are so cute and cuddly...*sigh*. Just please keep posting the pictures so I can keep sighing. :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec

OH MY GOSH...Cuteness all over the place!


----------



## Havtahava

Today they had their first kibble mush. It is so fun to watch the curiosity emerge with the new smells, tastes and textures in their mouth. Onyx was the bravest and jumped right into the bowl (see the slide marks in photo #3), but they all stayed relatively clean. I bet that won't last!









Getting their noses right in there: Jasper, Agate and Onyx


















Onyx is a mess and licking her face while Jasper plans his next attack on the messy stuff


----------



## ama0722

Havtahava said:


> Onyx is a mess and licking her face while Sancho plans his next attack on the messy stuff


Kimberly- Yummy mush photos but Did Maryam convince you Sancho was a better name than Jasper????


----------



## Havtahava

I love your new signature photo, Amanda!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Kimberly you just had to catch her going potty. ound:



Havtahava said:


> Here is Agate at 4 weeks old, including each side, just for Hedy.


----------



## Havtahava

How funny, Katrina. It does look like that, but she really wasn't. She spreads her back legs out once in a while when she stands. She's mostly steady, but not all the time so I keep catching her in that position, but she really wasn't urinating. LOL!


----------



## Sheri

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly- Yummy mush photos but Did Maryam convince you Sancho was a better name than Jasper????


Whoops! I bet that was a slip?!

Sheri


----------



## Lina

Aw puppies' first solid food! I can't believe how old they're getting. Was Agate not interested in the food? She seems to be hanging out by the side a lot... I think Onyx and Jasper were hogging the food!  I love how Jasper really looks like he is THINKING about what his next move will be in that last picture, LOL. I am also really loving the markings on his left side. They're awesome! 

And as for that Sancho slip... Maryam, you really aren't going to be taking Jasper away from me, are you? :boink:


----------



## carohav

Awwww, how cute is that! Congrats! I'm glad everyone is well.


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, Agate just got done nursing and was intrigued by the smell, but didn't get all that excited about it tonight.


----------



## Havtahava

Posh's Mom said:


> Oh darn it Kimberly that Onyx girl is stealing my heart! The pain, the pain, the pain....love hurts!!!
> 
> I just came across this photo of me and Posh meeting your girl Jubilee...you have some pretty swell girls living with you.


I love that picture, Amy!


----------



## Jane

How do you make kibble mush, Kimberly? Is it really just the regular kibble, mushed up with water, or do you do something else to it?


----------



## juliav

I love the picture at the food bowl and can't believe how big they have already gotten. Jasper looks like he's got quite a coat on him already. I can't believe how thick and full it looks.


----------



## trueblue

I was looking at the puppy pics again last night, and my husband...MY husband, who is not a small dog fan at all, fell in love with Onyx.


----------



## maryam187

Great Kimberly, I thought we decided not to make it too obvious...But oh well, I guess I'm just so excited about this Jasper aka Sancho that I don't care at this point...

Lina, no, I won't take him 'away' from you, cause you never had him in the first place, right? :evil: But like I said, you are more than welcome to visit us in NC and/or puppy sit my boys whenever we visit in NYC :hug:


----------



## Lina

Maryam, somehow I feel like I'm getting the short end of the stick here. :suspicious:


----------



## maryam187

Better than nothing, ain't it?!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Did I miss something? Maryam, are you getting Jasper? If so, I've got to check in more often! Jasper is so adorable! But then, the whole litter is adorable! They are getting so big. I love them all.


----------



## havanesebyha

MaddiesMom said:


> Did I miss something? Maryam, are you getting Jasper? If so, I've got to check in more often! Jasper is so adorable! But then, the whole litter is adorable! They are getting so big. I love them all.


Jeanne, I bet you are the other forum member getting a puppy - "Agate" to go with Maddie! Right? :biggrin1: So what are you naming her - I'd say "Baby Darling"!


----------



## MaddiesMom

havanesebyha said:


> Jeanne, I bet you are the other forum member getting a puppy - "Agate" to go with Maddie! Right? :biggrin1: So what are you naming her - I'd say "Baby Darling"!


Oh Libby, I *wish!* My back still isn't good enough to deal with a puppy. Friday, I almost couldn't get out of bed. I couldn't bend over even the slightest amount. I hope its just the cold weather making it this bad, or else I'm in trouble. I know I should give in and have surgery like the doctor suggests, but I'm afraid it won't work or will be worse. So my puppy days are postponed until I'm better. Thank goodness Debby lives near with Salsa so Maddie can get her "play" drive out of her system! :becky:

Can't wait to see your little pups (and Kohana) at our next playdate. We need an update on Kie!


----------



## havanesebyha

MaddiesMom said:


> Oh Libby, I *wish!* My back still isn't good enough to deal with a puppy. Friday, I almost couldn't get out of bed. I couldn't bend over even the slightest amount. I hope its just the cold weather making it this bad, or else I'm in trouble. I know I should give in and have surgery like the doctor suggests, but I'm afraid it won't work or will be worse. So my puppy days are postponed until I'm better. Thank goodness Debby lives near with Salsa so Maddie can get her "play" drive out of her system! :becky:
> 
> Can't wait to see your little pups (and Kohana) at our next playdate. We need an update on Kie!


I go into a Podiatrist in the morning to see about having a heal spur removed on my left foot. I have read though and I think there is a strong possibility that I have it - which is having bone spurs on my spine, as I am having a tough time getting out of my bed with such low back pain after sleeping on my back all night. I sure sympathise with you Jeanne and hope your back gets better and you get your puppy!

I do miss seeing you guys and know the girls would be up for a super playdate once our weather dries up and warms up!!

Kie is about the same and hobbles around - in the mornings we both look like we have horrible back problems.


----------



## mellowbo

Kimberly, they are so adorable! Can't wait to see who's getting who!
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom

Maryam you're the envy of the forum. Congratulations! Now, you really need to go on your Hav Tour and stop here in Minn a snow ta!


----------



## Leeann

The picture of Jasper planning his next move is so adorable, how are they doing now with the food Kimberly? Has my little Aggie decided to give it a try.

Amy I think it is a good idea for Maryam to swing by Minn a snow ta, we cant have just one of these gems seeing snow.


----------



## maryam187

LOL, Lina, looks like the forum has decided that *I* should have Jasper. Guess that means I WIN YOU LOOSE! :evil:


----------



## Lina

Maryam, that's only because they all like you more than me!


----------



## maryam187

Lina :hug: That's because I sounded more convincing than you! I actually think I should officially blackmail the actual owner of Jasper.

Official Blackmail,

dear current Jasper owner. If you read through the last posts, you will notice that everyone wants ME to be the owner of Jasper. So I hereby black mail you to either pm me your identity within 24 hours or Jasper will be mine for real!

Sincerely yours, Maryam.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, LOL, I'm not sure that Kimberly will go for this...


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Okay, come clean you guys. Is Maryam really getting Jasper? Or are you just pulling our legs! I don't think the Gems have had their temperament test yet so maybe Jasper won't be a fit, besides, I thought he was mine!


----------



## Lina

LOL, Debby, I think you're just trying to confuse people. :suspicious:


----------



## mintchip

Now now everyone no arguing -----I'll settle this- I'll keep him


----------



## Havtahava

Well, Jasper & Onyx have tentative homes, pending their temperament testing. Agate's placement will depend on her conformation evaluation at 8 weeks. 
You guys are _all_ nuts! That's all I have to say about that. Debby is the closest, so she may pull rank on each and every one of you. 

Leeann, Agate jumped in the next morning with vigor. She's hilarious to watch eat. I wish I could remember which other puppy did this, but Agate is doing the same thing I've seen once before with one of my puppies. Every time she eats, she picks up one of her front paws and holds it in the air like she is mimicking a British tea drinker who holds up their pinky finger as they lift their teacup to their mouth.

They are eating four times a day now and have their own water bowl and water bottle, but they still prefer Momma Hillary. The canine teeth have been emerging for a few days, so Momma Hillary is prefering that they head over for their Merrick Wilderness Blend kibble. (Of course, she loves to clean up what they don't eat, so feeding is a very happy time around here!)

Jane, I missed your earlier question of how I make kibble mush. I won't divulge all my secrets in public, but I do grind up the Merrick kibble and then moisten it a couple of different ways as they first eat.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I think your obsession with having your puppies stay close to you is just unfair. That's all I have to say about that. 

Agate sounds like a hoot! I can't wait for 5 week pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Agate is a nut, but her silliness is most evident at eating time. She also growls a lot like Maddie did at this age when I scratch her back. She's fierce! (As fierce as a little fat puppy can be at this age.) Onyx is the major lovebug of the group, but also the one who tries to get the others involved in play the most. She's smaller, but the biggest spitfire, attacking her siblings while they sleep. Jasper is so stinkin' adorable that everyone who comes over wants to hold him. He's the rowdy brother that loves to pin his sisters and then play with a ball or maybe take a nap. He's a hoot.


----------



## maryam187

Jasper's temperament sounds like the right fit for Pablo, IMHO.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, Jasper sounds like the perfect fit for just about any Hav dog, I think, LOL! But especially Kubrick! Kubrick loves to be rowdy, play with a ball and take a nap... oh and he's adorable too!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh you guys are awful!!! 


I am WAY too gullible for any of this secretive stuff. Okay, I'm jealous of whoever is getting one of Kimberly's pups. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mraymo

Onyx is a lovebug. Oh, I'm even more in love. They all sound so sweet. I love puppies.


----------



## Lilly's mom

*O.K. heres my opinion. Maryam is getting Jasper/Sancho for PASSING her US Medical Boards.!!! Right?!?! :biggrin1:*


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I love how you describe each ones personality, they all sound so wonderful. I will also be waiting for new pictures in the morning.

p.s. I start going to watch conformation classes next week.


----------



## mintchip

Get well soon Jeanne and Libby!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly... any pictures today? :boink:


----------



## Havtahava

Editing now. Onyx needed hers retaken and Agate needed her retakes retaken. (That girl just isn't photogenic at all.) Jasper's were easy peasy, so you can just rest assured that YOUR boy's photos will be up in a bit. Oh wait - is he Hedy's this week?


----------



## Lina

YAY! NOW it feels like Christmas. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Nope, still mine :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Ahhh Typical girls, have to look just right for their photo shoot.


----------



## Havtahava

This is such a fun age, but not so great for photos because they are either playing full board or they are crashed out sleeping. I kept waiting until one play session ended and then would start photos, but each puppy would lay down as I started clicking away.

Jasper first. He was alert enough to click away and get a few shots, but his daddy, Piaget, decided to jump in and help. I caught a cute shot of them nose to nose. If you look at that photo carefully, you can see that Jasper's tail is blurred because he loves his daddy. (Piaget tolerates them so long as they aren't trying to nip his ankles or nurse his.... not-the-nipple)

























Agate

















Onyx
(It is going to take me years to master this phototaking of black dogs)


----------



## Milo's Mom

Oh my god .......so, so cute!!!


----------



## Missy

*ok...so I am cutting and pasting.*

oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh
oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh
IWAP!!!!!!!


can't wait to see aggie--- but Jasper may be winning my heart.


----------



## Leeann

Oh my I may have to jump in on the Jasper train, is he capable of getting any cuter?

Kimberly I still love Agate and her long eye lashes, I have a very good feeling about her.


----------



## trueblue

Onyx = Love.


----------



## mintchip

They are adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane

Well, that is just too adorable - especially the tiny Santa's hat! And a kiss from daddy!


----------



## Sheri

Agate has such a sweet face! 

I want to cuddle all of them!

(Poor Piaget "pseudo-mom" Ha!)


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Well, since everybody's fighting over Jasper, I'll just have to take Agate! 
The picture of her laying down with the Santa hat is just precious! They just keep getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## Mraymo

They are so cute. I love the picture of Jasper and Piaget. Onyx is still my favorite what a sweetie.


----------



## marjrc

Leeann wrote: *"Kimberly they are so adorable, I keep staring at little Aggie I just love her. I think you should just send her for me and Missy to share, we are both surrounded by boys and need a little girl in our lives. "*

Ahem! Aren't you forgetting another two-boy Hav owner here?? :suspicious: I MUST have a girl and Agate fits the bill perfectly. She's adorable!!!

Kimberly I love all the pics. They each have their unique cuteness! Onyx seems slimmer, but those are usually the ones that are so bossy, esp. when her siblins are all boys! Good on her! lol

I had to LMAO when you mentioned Piaget's "no-the nipple"!!! ound:


----------



## Lina

So I thought there was no possible way that Jasper could get ANY cuter, but OMG it's possible!!! Just LOOK at him. He is just adorable. And that picture with daddy Piaget is just too cute for words... love the blurry tail. 

I have to say that I love that pic of Agate laying down with the Santa hat... she looks so cute and angelic in it.  And Onyx is just plain beautiful.

Oh and Kimberly, Jasper is still my favorite.


----------



## Havtahava

Ohmygosh, Debby - talk about cute! I just love the new photo of Salsa in her pink. Cute, cute, cute! (Your avatar reminds me of her mother, Martha.)

Okay you guys, you might as well realize that photos are nothing. You really need to come see them in person and interact with their entertaining personalities. 

Marj, it is interesting that you mention Onyx seems slimmer. She is a wee bit smaller, but she and Agate are about the same in proportion. Agate used to be really, really round. I was calling her "Fat Agate" until my husband pointed out that it sounded like I was merging the two words and saying something really offensive. However, she doesn't even fit the description of "fat" anymore. She and Onyx are built the same, lean but they both always have a bulging belly... along with Jasper (but he has more bulk overall). It's that puppy belly through and through. You can really see it when Jasper is in his usual napping position - on his back!


----------



## ama0722

Adorable. I do like the Santa hat for this week! You do such a great job capturing them week to week and I love getting to see them grow up. Thanks for sharing them with us each week.

P.S. All women know black is slimming!!!


----------



## Amy R.

OMG, they are absolutely precious pups.


----------



## juliav

Oh, the puppies are just beautiul.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh more pics of the darlings! Yay! Kimberly, they are so darn cute. I'm going to have to make it over one day soon to see the little stars in person.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes Jeanne! You are definitely going to have to do that. These guys are getting a lot of visitors. We even have visitors (non-family) scheduled to come over on Christmas day. LOL!


----------



## Havtahava

I just had to add this photo I took last night. Jasper is a typical Havtahava Havanese, waiting for that next meal to appear...










Oh, and Onyx has a new name. She is now Chica. Her potential mommy got to come over and meet her today.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute! I love the photos! They are all growing so much and so fast! Wow! I love them all!


----------



## Lina

LOL, I guess he feels like he can't stray too far from the feeding dish! 

Oh SO JEALOUS! I wish I could come over and see the puppies... and on Christmas too! Chica seems like a very appropriate name for that little girl.


----------



## maryam187

Ohhh, how adorable my Jasper aka won't-tell-you-his-'real'-name is! And so are the other pups and their beautiful mom!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Didn't I make it quickly to California and back? Yes, I think my Chica is just perfect. Ha! I'm going to join in this little game of "let's pretend!"


----------



## Havtahava

There you go, Amy. That's how it is played around here. Ha ha!

Jasper was so afraid that Santa was going to show up and steal any food before he could get it so he just fell asleep in it instead. LOL!


----------



## Mraymo

So cute. They look like they're getting so big. Momma looks like her coat is still beautiful even with puppies.


----------



## Havtahava

Marianne, Hillary is very blessed with an amazing coat. That photo was before I had groomed her after two weeks of neglect from me and three puppies climbing through it and matting it to death. It took two hours to demat her and half her coat was lost, but she still looks amazing. I probably can't get a photo in the next couple of days due to visitors & plans, but I'll try to show you how her coat looks in the middle of next week.


----------



## Mraymo

That's unbelieveable. I look forward to seeing pictures of the beautiful Hillary. Thanks Kimberly.


----------



## hedygs

maryam187 said:


> Nope, still mine :biggrin1:


Maryam you must be hitting the eggnog a little too hard because EVERYONE knows that Jasper is mine...all mine. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

hedygs said:


> Maryam you must be hitting the eggnog a little too hard because EVERYONE knows that Jasper is mine...all mine. :biggrin1:


ound:


----------



## CacheHavs

Kimberly,
Your babies are darling, I too love this age


----------



## mintchip

CacheHavs said:


> Kimberly,
> Your babies are darling, I too love this age


I agree! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Sally put that puppy down!!! Oh you are going to be in big trouble when others see this.

p.s. love your new avatar.


----------



## Lina

Wait what puppy is this? It looks like Jasper but some things don't add up like the white on his head is going the opposite direction? Unless he changed that much in just a week??? Regardless, I want to hold a puppy!!!!!! :Cry:


----------



## Leeann

Looks like Jasper to me Lina, the little black spot next to his nose and the cute little black spot on his paw. I think the white is just getting loger which will make it go in different directions.


----------



## mintchip

Leeann said:


> Sally put that puppy down!!! Oh you are going to be in big trouble when others see this.
> 
> p.s. love your new avatar.


*Thanks Leeann!*
*Put the puppy down????????*








*NO!* :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lina

Leeann, it looked like Jasper to me right away too, but then I started second-guessing myself... Did you notice how it looks like the black spots near his nose are growing? The one to the right of the nose was smaller and now it's bigger. And there's a black spot on his chin which was TINY before and now is getting bigger? It's hard to tell when all you've ever seen are pictures and haven't been able to see them in person like Sally above. SO JEALOUS!

And Sally, yes, you HAVE to put the puppy down as Jasper is MINE as everyone knows. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

The little black spots will look bigger as his coat grows, I do think that is your Jasper boy.


----------



## mintchip

It is Jasper!!!


----------



## Lina

SALLY!!!!! If it is, then where are the other pictures???? You can't post and run missy!


----------



## mintchip

in the editing room! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> SALLY!!!!! If it is, then where are the other pictures???? You can't post and run missy!


And where is me & Missy's Aggie!


----------



## LuvCicero

OMG IWTP!!!


----------



## Lina

mintchip said:


> in the editing room! :biggrin1:


Then why aren't you in the editing room editing instead of chatting over here? Get your butt in there and post those pictures already! 

Dale, oh no you don't! Jasper is all mine! :fencing:


----------



## Missy

Lina said:


> SALLY!!!!! If it is, then where are the other pictures???? You can't post and run missy!


who you callin missy, missy???

OMG...Sally please, please, please more pictures!!! how lucky are you? Yes please pictures of Aggie for Leeann and Me!!! Leeann and I are going to share shampoos and puppies!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Just a little one for now Jasper needs his dinner.....................*:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Oh my puppy breath!!!!!! Sally you put that Jasper down... no way are you making him dinner, that's my job! 

Missy, LOL, I always call people missy when I'm playful-cross with them... I don't do it on this forum exactly because of you, but I forgot this time.


----------



## Missy

I know Lina, I was kidding. I had a boss who used to do that all the time. 

But I agree with Lina Sally, it's a little too close for comfort with you feeding the puppies and all.


----------



## Jan D

These puppies are just so precious!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> But I agree with Lina Sally, it's a little too close for comfort with you feeding the puppies and all.


Why?
:hurt::bolt:


----------



## Lina

Because all the puppies have been spoken for by one of US! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

(oh wait Lina...we don't want to make sally mad...she has pictures!!!!)

Sally, you can feed the puppies... we know you are just standing in until they can make their way to US!!! Please More Pictures!!!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> (oh wait Lina...we don't want to make sally mad...she has pictures!!!!)










*and they are ALL mine!*


----------



## Missy

hey Sally... BTW...I love your new Avatar... but there is not room on that couch for another dog!!!!


----------



## mintchip

We have 2 couches!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> hey Sally... BTW...*I love your new Avatar.*.. but there is not room on that couch for another dog!!!!


Thank you Missy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Sally, give it up already... where are the rest of the pics? :whip:


----------



## Missy

oh my oh my oh my? who is that? is that piaget?


----------



## maryam187

OK, looks like when the cat leaves the house, the mice dance on the table, huh?! (German saying) meaning when I *the boss* am back online, y'all better calm down and let Jasper be his momma's (me) little bugger. :croc: Or as Germans also like to say: when the cake speaks the crumbles take a break  Thanks for the compliments and detailed descriptions of his new and old spots and hair growth direction and such...


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, you are speedy!

I head out to a dog show and am visiting with friends and find out that Sally has my sweet little Jasper held captive. How do you like that? She's a sneaky one for sure! She also takes some really great photos, but that one in post number 383 is the most unflattering image of my dear Jubilee ever! LOL!!! Okay, not the _most _unflattering... she took that one yesterday when Jubilee decided to poop in the ring. Gotta love a dog's timing!


----------



## LuvCicero

Thank you Sally for the pictures! I want to see more.


----------



## mintchip

He is so well behaved! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

O.k......... Sally, are you teasing us, or WHAT????!! ARGGHHH !! I'm exhausted from too many family gatherings to figure this one out! IF you are getting Jasper, then congrats. If not, then :brick: :fish:


----------



## Leeann

Sally what happened to the rest of the pictures??? Where is Aggie???

That picture of Jubilee cracks me up, pooping in the ring and sticking her tongue out at the judges... what a fresh little girl.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, Kimberly explained above that Sally saw Jasper at a dog show... the other puppies weren't there. At least we get new pictures tomorrow! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann

6 weeks tomorrow, almost time for us to find out who is getting who....


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Sally, you are speedy!
> 
> I head out to a dog show and am visiting with friends and find out that *Sally* *has my sweet little Jasper held captive.* How do you like that? She's a sneaky one for sure! She also takes some really great photos, but that one in post number 383 is the most unflattering image of my dear Jubilee ever! LOL!!! Okay, not the _most _unflattering... she took that one yesterday when Jubilee decided to poop in the ring. Gotta love a dog's timing!


Lina I think you missed something! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Sally, 

I don't believe for a second that Kimberly would let you take Jasper at 6 weeks away from Hillary... and neither would you, haha! Unless you took them all when Kimberly wasn't looking... :suspicious:


----------



## mckennasedona

I have been missing this thread for quite some time and I think I've discovered the best way to enjoy these Havtahava puppy threads.....stay away until there are pages and pages of replies then sit back to read and enjoy! You guys have me laughing at your puppy claiming antics. I guess I should have waited another week or so though so I would know who is getting the puppies. 

All of the puppies are just adorable and all of you vying for a pup are a hoot! I wonder who will be declared the winners??


----------



## MaddiesMom

Can Jasper *get* any cuter? And Jubilee is so adorable....it doesn't matter if she poops in the ring or not. She's a beauty! If you don't want a ring pooper, well then, she'll just have to come live with me. :becky:


----------



## Missy

ahhh That was Jubilee!!! Kimberly, how can you think that is unattractive...I'll take her!


----------



## maryam187

Lina, what makes you think I don't have you guys on my 'to-watch-radar'?! :suspicious: Didn't you read my last post on here?! I'm just very relaxed about him coming home soon and try to focus on mastering my puppy pic skills


----------



## Eva

Since everyone seems to be fighting over who gets to bring Jasper home I'm letting everyone know now that Agate is all MINE!! :eyebrows:
How could you not fall in love with that cute little face. 
Ya' know she's only a 12 hr drive away from me...I may have to go for a visit.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh my sweet Jubilee has grown into such a beauty, even with her tongue out! I can't believe that girl gives any kind of attitude, I just don't believe it! Pooping in the ring?! No way! Not my sweetie pie. Well, Kimberly, I think she's done being a conformation girl and wants to come play in the agility ring with me!


----------



## Lina

Amy, that means you'll have one pooping Hav and one peeing/marking one. :laugh:


----------



## Missy

Eva said:


> Since everyone seems to be fighting over who gets to bring Jasper home I'm letting everyone know now that Agate is all MINE!! :eyebrows:
> How could you not fall in love with that cute little face.
> Ya' know she's only a 12 hr drive away from me...I may have to go for a visit.


ummmmm EXCUSE ME KIM!!!! she's mine and Leeann's. we claimed Aggie early on... we're going to share her, our boys need a sweet little Bitch in their lives.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina said:


> Amy, that means you'll have one pooping Hav and one peeing/marking one. :laugh:


ound: So that's why I have concrete floors!!! Tell you the truth, thankfully Posh seems to have stopped marking now that I "caught and reprimanded" her in one of the tunnels by screaming like a mad woman and scaring her while she was squatting a few months ago...I've also stopped allowing her to mark on any walks outside.

And...I think Jubilee would be so happy here in Minnesota that she wouldn't dare poop in any ring for me!  Although, that might be more embarrassing in class if she did THAT in the tunnel.


----------



## Eva

Missy said:


> ummmmm EXCUSE ME KIM!!!! she's mine and Leeann's. we claimed Aggie early on... we're going to share her, our boys need a sweet little Bitch in their lives.


But I LOVE her...come on...pretty please! :kiss:


----------



## Lina

Alright, I waited for much longer than usual today, but now I must have my puppy fix! 

Kimberly, any pics? :boink:


----------



## maryam187

Lina, please be patient. Kimberly usually sends me the pics first and will then share them with you guys


----------



## Havtahava

With the holidays, four days of dog shows, visitors from out of town and several family celebrations this week, I've not been able to get any good photos of the puppies this time around. Natural light is my friend and my daylight hours have been too short to get their pictures done. After two reshoots, I've given up with these three photos as the best of the bunch. With one photo for each of them, I'm done for the 6-week birthday photos. Whew!

Jasper, who had way too much fun goofing off while I tried to get his picture taken - Almost all of his images were blurred! This one is no exception, but it looked pretty cute when I saw it.









Agate was full of energy and so wound up! She kept trying to rear back and pounce on the toy to the side or paw at the camera. I ended up just using one of her playful photos instead. She was a nut!









And then there is Chica. I couldn't keep her from running off my photo area, so I finally resorted to bringing her back when she was a little more tired and ready to settle down. (At first, I put her in a basket, but none of those turned out very well.)


----------



## Leeann

Thank you Kimberly, I came looking for my Aggie fix and I got it. Now if I could just hold her right now, close my eyes and smell her puppy breath... sigh


----------



## Missy

OK, Leeann, I will take her the first and third weekend of every month and the 2nd and 4th work week. OK? You can have her on Christmas, but I want her on Thanksgiving and Passover... 

OMG! do I want little Aggie...I want her so much I can actually smell puppy breath...but by the looks of her...I don't think she will let you hold her much until she is good and tired.


----------



## Lina

I love the "halo" on Jasper's tail and foot! You can just see the playfulness jumping off that picture! 

I already told you how much I love that pose of Agate... she looks adorable. And Chica just has the cutest face.


----------



## Diana

Cuteness overload!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

My oh my oh my oh my, they're all precious! Thanks for the official fix


----------



## carohav

Oh, look how cute they're getting! I love puppies :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom

O.K. Kimberly who renamed Onyx, Chica? It is such a cute name.


----------



## Havtahava

Katrina, her potential parents have already met her and given us the name they would use if she goes to them, so we have started using it along with Jasper's new name. Agate is the only one still going by her gemstone name here.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh, look at those cute little mischief makers!

Hmmm...I wonder who's getting that sweet little Chica? What a darling name for that precious little girl!


----------



## Havtahava

Debby, so I don't get accused of being more of a tease than I actually am, you probably don't know Chica's potential parents. They aren't forum members, but may be lurking on a rare occasion.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

OMG....... what precious puppies Kimberly. Congrats to you, Hillary and proud papa Piaget, they are all gorgeous.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Lucky, lucky new parents of those gorgeous puppies! I bet they can't wait!


----------



## Mraymo

I'm behind since being away. More puppy pictures. I still love Chica, a girl after my heart. I think Jasper and Agate are so cute too. Thanks for posting puppy pics Kimberly.


----------



## marb42

Kimberly,

Those latest pictures are so cute. They are soooooooooooo darling!!!!
Gina


----------



## Leeann

MaddiesMom said:


> Lucky, lucky new parents of those gorgeous puppies! I bet they can't wait!


Thank you Jeanne


----------



## Julie

What cute pictures! I think all the puppies are cute as can be!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh goodness they are adorable!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Leeann said:


> Thank you Jeanne


Funny, Leeann. Very funny! :suspicious: ound:

Love the latest pics, even if they aren't your best ones. These pups have too much to do to sit still for photos! Busy, busy.  I'd love to see a pic of their mama and papa if you can swing that, Kimberly.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Kimberly - They are getting cuter all the time. I still think Jasper is gorgeous, but Agate is becoming my favorite now I think. They are all precious.


----------



## Judy A

why is it that I want to "collect" Havanese like I used to Hallmark ornaments....


----------



## trueblue

My oh my...those puppies are so darn cute! What's Jasper's new name??


----------



## maryam187

:nono: Kim, nice try! You just wait a few days and maybe you'll get a hint


----------



## Havtahava

As it has already been indicated, we did the temperament testing today. Agate fooled us all and decided she wanted her beauty sleep instead... until Lincoln & Scout came out to play, and then she came to life in full force. Silly girl. Her temperament testing will be done again tomorrow. Jane, thank you for working with the Gemstones today!

While you guys are waiting for the reveal (in the other thread), you can check out this short clip that was taken during our 6-week photo shoot.


----------



## mintchip

Love the new name!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

I think I know who it is!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

How cute is he.


----------



## ama0722

I love the tail action! What a cutie


----------



## Jane

I fell in love with him today!


----------



## Lina

Jane, you're so lucky! I wish I could have played with him today!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, I think that your playtime will outnumber everyone else's soon enough.


----------



## Lina

LOL, Kimberly, I guess that's true.


----------



## Havtahava

By the way, Carolina already knows, but I have had the hardest time not slipping and calling him Hitchcock on these posts or when I took him to the show last weekend (where Sally took his pictures). He has only been Hitchcock at the house for quite a long time, probably since he could hear. I didn't even realized I called him by his name until I started to post that video clip last week and played it just before I posted and realized what I had said, so I only sent the clip to Carolina privately. LOL! She decided it could be the method of revealing her identity, since a lot of people know her love for movies & directors. Using the name any earlier, would have given her away, I'm sure.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh my word I have missed a lot!! Congrats to all the new mommies out there who get little Havtahava pups! 

Kimberly the pictures of the crew are adorable! Loved catching up on this thread, it was a great break from work.


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I think we need more video's just to make sure Hitchcock really knows his name.


----------



## Lina

LOL, Leeann, I agree!!!

And Kimberly, it was SO hard not to type Hitchcock every time I responded to you too. We almost gave the game away early.


----------



## hedygs

OMG what a cutie pie! What a tail wagger. 

At least there is hope for us mid-westerners for a Havtahava pup now.


----------



## Havtahava

And here are the 7-week photos, a couple of days late.

*Hitchcock*









*Agate*









*Chica*


----------



## Leeann

DH just put his claim on Aggie, he is in loooove.


----------



## Lina

They are all so cute Kimberly! Of course, Hitch is my favorite, though. I mean, who could look at this picture and NOT be in love? 

You know, it's funny but I think each one of the siblings has a completely different face and head structure. Is that common or unusual? I think it's very interesting that they each got a completely different head from the same two parents!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh my gosh, I think I'll just have to go over to Kimberly's and snatch them all!


----------



## mintchip

Salsa's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh, I think I'll just have to go over to Kimberly's and snatch them all!


I'll drive! Debby what time do you want me to pick you up? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, that can be an unfortunate result of an outcross breeding of two dogs that aren't similar in structure & style. Agate & Hitchcock are fairly similar, but her ear length & earset throw off the look a bit. She has Cocker ears and I have no idea where those came from!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

mintchip said:


> I'll drive! Debby what time do you want me to pick you up? :biggrin1:


Okay Sally, let's make it a midnight raid!!!


----------



## mintchip

Debby I'll see you then!


----------



## hedygs

Salsa's Mom said:


> Okay Sally, let's make it a midnight raid!!!


Ladies I'm so glad that you are keeping the raid on the hush-hush. Wouldn't want Kimberly to be on the look-out after all.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, they are just beautiful. Really filling out and looking very individual. Beautiful coats already, too!


----------



## trueblue

Wow...Kimberly, they are stunning. Sooooo makes me want another one.


----------



## Missy

Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they are so cute I am in pain! IWAP!!! I WANT AGGIE! what a sweet little trio. Does Agate have home yet? (I mean other than Leeann and Me)


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, Agate is only a few days away from her conformation evaluation, but I've been watching her carefully and just decided for certain that I will not be keeping her. (Those Cocker ears would drive me batty, but there are a couple of other things that just don't look like they will suit a show dog. I may change my mind in a couple of days, but that is unlikely.) So, no, but I she'll probably be the first to leave my home of the three anyway. Ha!

As for the midnight raiders, I just had a lot of the shrubbery and vines cleared out so it should be fairly easy to get into the yard. Just watch out for all the motion detectors - - and bear traps hiding.


----------



## ama0722

I bet there is a great family out there that prayed her ears wouldn't turn out and I don't mean Missy or Leeann <BG> Since those slight imperfections make for perfect pets! Or since Havtahava is already going east coast...Dashie sure could help chew the hair off the ears to make them look shorter!!! Maybe you should send her out to me and I will work my magic!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Okay----I guess I'm going to have to go back and look at the pictures again......I didn't think there was a thing wrong with any of them---in fact all are cute as a button! Agate--my dear---if your ears are too long to be a show girl.....you can come live with me! My butt is too big for my body too! ound:


----------



## Cheryl

I look at the pics and I wonder what are crocker ears? I think Brutus may have crocker ears. It's OK, I love him anyway.


----------



## Kathy

Oh my, look at those darling faces!!!!! I don't know how you always seem to take such great photo's Kimberly!!!


----------



## Jane

Those are fabulous closeups, Kimberly!

Carolina, they really all do look different - their faces and bodies. And their little personalities are unique. Chica is quite a sweetheart - a real cuddler. And Hitch has THE cutest butt! :biggrin1: You will absolutely not be able to keep your hands off him!!


----------



## Missy

I love Aggie's ears...Cash has big floppy cocker ears too. it's hard to explain...but they are just tad lower than jaspers and a lot heavier...not nessesarily all that much bigger but so so much denser both flesh and fur!


----------



## jabellar

Congratulations on the new litter! They are gorgeous...

Just like everyone else - - IWAP!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kimberly are you sure I'm not coming to California to pick up Chica? I"ll challenge her adoptive family to a round of Dance Dance Revolution, winner gets Chica! I sound pretty confident don't I?


----------



## pjewel

Those puppies are so cute, each one in his/her own special way. I want to reach out and pull them right through the monitor. I think any of them would love living on Long Island.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'm really lovin' Chica! What a face and a gorgeous coat!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my, my, my..... they are growing so fast, I can't believe they are 7 wks. already. They are all adorable, love watching them grow.
Thanks for the updated pictures Kimberly!


----------



## KristinFusco

They're all perfectly beautiful  Ahhh puppy breath, it must be fabulous to have these cuties to wake up to everyday.


----------



## marjrc

I have always loved Agate and now am totally smitten. LOVE HER!! Now to think of a way to fight off those others here with two males, dying for a female 3rd Hav. I'll think of something!! 

Cheryl, "cocker" ears mean they resemble those of a Cocker Spaniel. Obviously, not a lot, but just enough to drive Kimberly batty. lol ME LOVE COCKER EARS!! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

I missed adding any photos last week. Oops!

At Auntie Jane's house








Scout is playing with Agate, while Hitchcock (in front) gets ready to paw at the crazy big guy. Chica is in Jane's lap to the right. She's our biggest cuddler.

All three of them still try to pile into the ferret bed, even though only one will fit comfortably at this age. (Heck, I found Hillary curled up on top of it yesterday. ha ha!)









Here are the 8-week old photos:








Hitch without eyes. He still has a couple of nursing stains left on his muzzle.









Agate, with some grass in her mouth. She looks a little grumpy. Ha ha!









Chica, in her fluffy teddy bear look (description by Sally)


----------



## Missy

So Lina, you and Spencer are going to bring Aggie back to the east coast for me and Leeann? right? 

Oh Lucky Jane! 

I am totally in love with all of them Kimberly. I have to admit, that this is the first shot of Onyx that made my heart skip a beat(probably because I already have a black Hav and always look at pups as the ones I would want)...what a cute little Chica!


----------



## Leeann

I love the puppy pile in the ferret bed, they are all so adorable.


----------



## Lilly's mom

They are growing up into simply irresistable little havs. IWAP perhaps one day.


----------



## pjewel

I love the latest photos. They are *so* cute. Makes me want another baby.


----------



## Jane

I really am lucky to live so close to Kimberly! Puppy fix! :whoo:

Hitchcock, Agate, and Chica are each so unique and wonderful in their own right. Chica is so sweet and cuddlesome. She will make her new mommy very happy! Hitch is my favorite - I love the beautiful black and white boys! He's all boy too, Carolina!!

I love that expression on Agate's face - she does look a bit annoyed! :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

I always look forward to the new puppy pics! They are all gorgeous puppies, but my gosh...that Chica is down right squeezable!


----------



## Lina

I've already seen these pics, but they really are all gorgeous! Hitchcock especially, of course!  I've already ordered tags for him and a rolled leather collar in black (Kubrick's is reddish brown). We're getting all ready over here!


----------



## michi715

Well, luckily, we'll get to see little Hitch when he arrives on the east coast! The others are absolutely adorable too!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Those puppies are absolutely adorable!!! Love Hitch! His personality is wonderful.


----------



## Havtahava

Estrella came over the other night and got to hang out with the pups for a bit, just before they had their BAER testing. By the way, all three of them passed with flying colors.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Kimberly 
Cosmo has the cocker ears and I love them . Ahnold on the other hand has the longer more silky ears .. Auntie Lois usually leaves his ears longer and that is how we tell them apart ..
Those puppies are absolutely the cutest !! Congratulations I am happy to hear they all got A'sss


----------



## dboudreau

Another great batch of pups. They are adorable.


----------



## ama0722

They are adorable! Chica has really gotten so cute. It is so hard to capture a black dog and their adorable face. She reminds me of baby Tori!


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, I see some similarity too. You're so right about getting good photos of the black dogs. Her photos are either washed out or so dark that you can't make out features of her face. It is maddening at times.

Carolina, this isn't the most flattering photo, but Hitch cracked me up when I accidentally woke him up from a nap yesterday afternoon. Total bedhead!


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> They are adorable! Chica has really gotten so cute. It is so hard to capture a black dog and their adorable face. *She reminds me of baby Tori!*


Amanda~ That's exactly what I thought :biggrin1:

Kimberly~ I SO feel your pain in capturing these black beauties. It is so difficult. These babies are _all_ so adorable!

Jane~ You are a lucky ducky, indeed!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, LOL, I love it! Kubrick is also a total bedhead and it cracks me up! I guess I should have named Hitch Spike with that spiked up white shock of hair.


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha! That spike will be laying down soon enough.


----------



## Amy R.

They are so cute and getting so big. I love Hitchcock's markings and bedhead. And Agate's sweet face. But, oh, that little Chiquita Chica, the cuddler, she has stolen my heart. She looks like a little bear, much like Heath, so much coat. What fun!


----------



## Mraymo

They're all so beautiful. How's Hillary doing? Pictures???? :boink:


----------



## Havtahava

Today they are 9 weeks old and I was only able to take photos of one of them so far.


----------



## Julie

New puppy pictures!:clap2: I think I'm on cloud 9!!!

Because Hitch is already taken--now I love both Chica and Agate. I love the pouty cranky look on Agate's face and Chica is a cutie with her round little teddy bear face. :whoo::kiss::whoo::kiss::whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Be still my heart.


----------



## mintchip

Puppies :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

The puppies are just gorgeous. I love Hitch's markings, they are just outstanding. But, I think I am inlove with Chica (no, I am not cheating on my girl Jubeliee), so when can I take the girls home. So is Chica spoken for or can I have her? lol


----------



## Havtahava

Julia, Chica will be living very close to you. She's going to be a City Girl (SF).


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, how hard is it to let the puppies go? I would be so in love with all of them....


----------



## Havtahava

Well, one of the questions on my application is asking if they are willing to keep in touch. If they say no or maybe, they don't get a puppy. LOL! Seriously though, I do get to see most of them quite often and keep in close contact with each home. Every home has my phone number and e-mail address (and I have theirs), and I have an e-mail group and many of them come back to my house for an occasional puppy sitting visit. On top of that, we get together in smaller groups or individually. It isn't like they leave forever.


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Julia, Chica will be living very close to you. She's going to be a City Girl (SF).


Well we will have to have a welcome Chica party!!!


----------



## marjrc

Havtahava said:


> Well, one of the questions on my application is asking if they are willing to keep in touch. If they say no or maybe, they don't get a puppy. LOL! Seriously though, I do get to see most of them quite often and keep in close contact with each home. Every home has my phone number and e-mail address (and I have theirs), and I have an e-mail group and many of them come back to my house for an occasional puppy sitting visit. On top of that, we get together in smaller groups or individually. It isn't like they leave forever.


Now THIS is what I miss. If we ever get another Hav one day, this will be way up on my list of criteria. :biggrin1:

I am still very much in love with Agate! I love the shape of her head. Chica is too stinkin' cute and cuddly! I'll bet Hitch and Kubrick will be keeping Lina and Spencer in stitches and using up a ton of batteries for their camera! ound: Lucky owners. 

Thanks for the pictures, Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava

10 weeks old

Hitchcock, looking rather irritated with me ound: 









Agate, blurry









Chica









and Spike


----------



## trueblue

Lina, you are one lucky girl! Hitch looks like he is going to be such a fun puppy!


----------



## Havtahava

Fun?!?! You have NO idea! My husband and I truly look forward to our Gemstone night one hour before bed where we quit doing anything else and just play, play, play with them before we all go to bed. Hitch is a hoot! I made the mistake of introducing him to the Merrick Wishbones and they all fight over who will run the farthest with it when they get it in their mouths. Ha ha!

Hitch is a blast, Agate is a hilarious girl who puts the "bitch" in the canine gender, and Chica is a love. They are all unique and so much fun! 

My husband claims Hitch each night to sit on his nightstand so he can stick his fingers in there at whim. I get the two girls.


----------



## mintchip

What are wishbones???


----------



## Missy

wait a minute!!! who is spike? or is spike Hitchcock? spike lee? there were only 3 puppies now there are 4! whad I miss?


----------



## Havtahava

mintchip said:


> What are wishbones???


The Achilles tendon of a cow


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, Spike is Hitchcock in a terrible pose! LOL!


----------



## Leeann

I fell asleep and boy am I glad I checked the forum before heading up to bed, what a treat they are all so adorable. Kimberly I always love how full and beautiful your puppies coats are.


----------



## Lina

LOL, I totally should have named him Spike!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh I am just catching up on this thread. That Chica is soooooo stinking cute. Oh me oh my. She just says "I love you Amy" right through the screen. Darling.


----------



## Havtahava

Amy, it looks like you can read her well. LOL!

Leeann, thank you! That's nice to read. I'm glad you got to see them before bed.

Carolina, I showed the new photos to my husband and he asked, "Who is Spike?" so I had to scroll up. He thought we had a visitor or something. LOL


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I showed DH the "Spike" picture and he laughed and said "Of course we lucked out with the one with the most profuse coat ever." And it's true if you compare him to Chica or Agate, he has a LOT more coat to work with, no?

Of course I replied with "You never brush Kubrick anyway, are you planning on brushing Hitch?" LOL!

Now to be fair, he has tried to brush Kubrick, but he's no good at it... just barely putting the brush through without getting any tangles out at all! Although maybe he's pretending to be bad at it so I won't make him do it? :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava

I think Hitch & Agate have very similar coats. Hitch just got a full bath before that photo and Agate didn't, so he looks a lot fluffier. It is hard to predict at this point, but all three of them seem to have traits of their mother's coat, which is absolutely heavenly. I can go a month without combing her down unless she's getting a bath. Their father's coat isn't bad, but I can't let him go like I can with Hillary.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, that's good to hear... not that it would shape my decision about keeping Hitch in the slightest.


----------



## Havtahava

When I tell you his latest antics, it might! LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Lina

Nope, not going to happen! You can tell Craig that he can stop trying to keep Hitch away from me now... I see him eyeing my pup.


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, your DH sounds like a Gem himself! 

Love the new pics, but I have to admit that I looked at the photo of "Spike" and thought, "hmmm... Doesn't sound like a Gem to me. Did I miss something? And why does he look EXACTLY like Hitch??" :suspicious: ound:

They sound delightful, but then all your pups do.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Lina! I saw your Hitch today! :biggrin1:

He is *the* cutest puppy! He's got a terrific personality and alot of confidence. He a very busy little guy with a smile and so much fun! You are *so* lucky I didn't snatch him. Agate is very much like him in personality, and Chica is just a total lovebug. What a wonderful litter. And I had the bonus of seeing the Rat Pack Litter. They are so sweet and tiny. Mommy Tinky was so cute the way she had to reorganize her pups just the way she wanted them after Kimberly and I picked them up. I held little Sinatra in my hand which he tried to nurse on. What a great day to get a little puppy love. Thanks Kimberly for letting me visit!


----------



## mintchip

MaddiesMom said:


> Oh Lina! I saw your Hitch today! :biggrin1:
> 
> He is *the* cutest puppy! He's got a terrific personality and alot of confidence. He a very busy little guy with a smile and so much fun! You are *so* lucky I didn't snatch him. Agate is very much like him in personality, and Chica is just a total lovebug. What a wonderful litter. And I had the bonus of seeing the Rat Pack Litter. They are so sweet and tiny. Mommy Tinky was so cute the way she had to reorganize her pups just the way she wanted them after Kimberly and I picked them up. I held little Sinatra in my hand which he tried to nurse on. What a great day to get a little puppy love. Thanks Kimberly for letting me visit!


*What NO photos!!!!*


----------



## Missy

mintchip said:


> *What NO photos!!!!*


ditto! I am jealous jeanne.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm sorry I didn't take my camera. But I have an inexpensive camera that can't take near the quality pictures Kimberly posted. But both the Gemstones and Rat Pack are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## mintchip

MaddiesMom said:


> I'm sorry I didn't take my camera. But I have an inexpensive camera that can't take near the quality pictures Kimberly posted. But both the Gemstones and Rat Pack are so stinkin' cute!


:hug:Next time:hug:


----------



## juliav

Havtahava said:


> Julia, Chica will be living very close to you. She's going to be a City Girl (SF).


Yeah, another city girl. I agree with Sally, we need to have a welcome party for her. Will her owners join the forum????


----------



## Lina

Jeanne, I am SO jealous, but I'll get to see him in a week! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

I highly doubt it, Julia. I'll make them aware of the forum, but I don't think they will visit regularly nor post. That's just my guess.


----------



## juliav

Havtahava said:


> I highly doubt it, Julia. I'll make them aware of the forum, but I don't think they will visit regularly nor post. That's just my guess.


Oh well, maybe they will enjoy having a get together with other city havs.


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> I highly doubt it, Julia. I'll make them aware of the forum, but I don't think they will visit regularly nor post. That's just my guess.


Well maybe that should be a question of your application form. Also a requirement of a Havtahava puppy. I'm in.


----------



## Havtahava

juliav said:


> Oh well, maybe they will enjoy having a get together with other city havs.


Now _that_ is highly possible. 

Hedy, I need you to completely re-work my application, okay?


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> Now _that_ is highly possible.
> 
> Hedy, I need you to completely re-work my application, okay?


With pleasure Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava

Here is Chica on her last day with us.


----------



## mintchip

Happy New Home Chica! You are adorable


----------



## ama0722

Chica- Hope you settle in to your new home quickly. Did Agate go home already too?


----------



## Posh's Mom

can't wait to hear how "my girl" chica likes living with her red headed momma.  wish it were me...


----------



## Missy

Happy new home Chica! you are a sweety!


----------



## Lina

Awww one of Hitch's sisters is going to her home! I hope she does as well there as Hithcock is doing here.


----------



## Jane

Bye, Chica! She is such a cuddlebug! I'm sure she will make her new mom SO happy!


----------



## Havtahava

Chica just left the house. I feel so fortunate to know that all my puppies are well loved and utterly pampered and this is certainly no exception. She's a lucky girl. Amy... what can I say?

Jane, I don't think her new momma quit smiling except for the few moments as she went through her list of questions, and almost all of them were answered in her puppy book. She's so smitten with her little girl. 

Carolina, she's been reading every book and asking questions since Christmas day. She's ready for every possibility, but planning for success - just like you did. These two puppies are very, very fortunate.

Amanda, Agate is still here for a little while longer.


----------



## Julie

What a sweet face on Chica....:kiss::becky::kiss:

That must be bitter sweet--seeing her go and yet kinda letting go too.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Good luck at your new home Chica! Kimberly thanks for sharing with us! :grouphug:


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, that's great! I hope we can get some pictures of Chica as she grows. 

Also, this is the Gemstones thread so I figured I can write this here but just wanted to tell you how proud I am of Hitchcock... 6 days straight with no potty accidents at all (well, except for one where he had his back paws on the pad and peed off of it :doh: but I don't count that as an "accident" )! I was sick today (didn't go to work) and was expecting to be pretty miserable, but it was a pretty good day other than my coughing and headache! I was able to put down Kubrick's food while Hitchcock was out of the expen and he waited for Kubrick to start eating without once lunging for it... though he stood behind Kubrick jumping up and down waiting for his turn, LOL! Then when I put his food dish down in his expen, he actually was able to wait in a sit and look at me to say okay before eating! This is a first, as he usually LUNGES at the food. Not only that, but we had our first perfectly calm grooming session. :whoo: I usually need Spencer there to help hold him down when doing his belly, but this time he just went on his back easy peasy and laid there totally calm while I did his chest, belly, paws, and underarms/thighs. What a good boy! I think it's because he's 14 weeks today... it was his birthday present to me.


----------



## Havtahava

That's a good way of putting it Julie. My husband made a good point to Chica's parents tonight. It's much easier to let the puppies go that get a bit obnoxious as they get older. Chica and Hitchcock didn't fit that mold. It was hard to watch both of them leave.

Sally, in all honesty, it is much easier to share my puppies with you than to go through this alone. I'm very fortunate. Thank you.


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, that's a *GREAT* update!! Oh heck, they've all been great (although one of them was a bit embarassing because I felt so bad for you), but this one is especially victorious to read. Six days at 14 weeks is simply amazing and I know you know that, but wow!

You are doing such a great job in training him with the food and the grooming too. I can't commend your work with him enough. I'm so glad he is so pampered and so loved.


----------



## Amy R.

Glad to hear it is going so well, Lina. You are doing a great job, of course!! 
14 wks old is how old Heath was when we got him. It's a very sweet age and they are very open to learning.


----------



## trueblue

Chica is such a beautiful little girl! Thanks for sharing her pic...her new family is very lucky.


----------



## Mraymo

Will Chica's Mommy be on the forum? She's such a beautiful girl. I'll miss seeing her.


----------



## Havtahava

No, I don't think so. Her new parents are very busy and Chica will be traveling with them all the time. I've already had 3 updates though!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh Kimberly what a wonderful report. Chica's mommy sounds wonderful. So happy for you! Lina, of course you are doing a fabulous job with Hitch. Joy! Joy!


----------



## Havtahava

Chica and Hitchcock both lucked out in different yet similar ways.


----------



## hedygs

Kimberly I know you wouldn't have it any other way. It is not just luck that brings these wonderful families into your life and into your puppies lives.


----------



## marb42

Thanks for sharing the picture. Chica is just beautiful - I love her black coat. Glad you found her such a great home, and Hitch is so darn cute!
Gina


----------

